# [solved] mount -t fuse.ntfs geht nicht, ntfsmount schon

## TheCurse

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit den ntfsprogs-2.0.0-r1. Wenn ich eine NTFS formatierte Partition einhängen will funktionieren folgende Befehle:

```
ntfsmount /dev/sdc2 /mnt/ntfs

mount.ntfs-fuse /dev/sdc2 /mnt/ntfs

mount.fuse.ntfs /dev/sdc2 /mnt/ntfs
```

Ich würde gerne die Partition per fstab einhängen,  hier steht, dass man als typ fuse.ntfs angeben muss.

Versuche ich nun

```
mount -t fuse.ntfs /dev/sdc2 /mnt/ntfs
```

 kommt folgender Fehler:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc2,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       Manchmal liefert das Syslog wertvolle Informationen – versuchen

       Sie  dmesg | tail  oder so
```

Dasselbe übrigens, wenn ich das in die fstab schreibe (auch mit angabe der locale, wie es im Link beschrieben ist).

dmesg und /var/log/messages liefern keine Hinweise...

Irgendeine Idee, was da schiefgehen könnte?Last edited by TheCurse on Wed May 07, 2008 9:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

ich hatte immer folgendes Paket benutzt:

```
*  sys-fs/ntfs3g

      Latest version available: 1.2310

      Latest version installed: 1.2310

      Size of files: 632 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ntfs-3g.org

      Description:   Open source read-write NTFS driver that runs under FUSE

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## bell

Habe gerade bei mir getestet:

```
 mount -t fuse.ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
```

funktioniert bei mir.

Am Rande, was spricht gegen ntfs3g? Damit kann man ntfs auch schreiben.

----------

## TheCurse

Erstmal danke für die Antworten! 

@bell: Benutzt du die selbe Version von ntfsprogs?

Was gegen ntfs3g spricht, eigntlich nicht viel (objektives).

Meine Festplatte ist aber ein bisschen wehleidig, was leichte Stromschwankungen angeht (Wird dann einfach als neue Platte erkannt, als hätte ich die kurz rausgezogen und wieder eingesteckt). Kommt hier leider gelegentlich vor  :Sad: 

ntfs3g scheint das aber nicht zu merken und versucht wohl ggf. immer weiter da drauf zu schreiben und gibt einen riesigen Haufen an Fehlern im systemlog (IO Error hier, IO Error da). Ganz eklig war es, als ich recht viel auf die Platte verschieben wollte, da kamen dann zwar ne Menge IO Errors, aber irgendwann hat er trotzdem gesagt, dass er fertig sei (und entsprechend die Dateien von der Quelle gelöscht). Wahrscheinlich hat es alles noch in den Hauptspeicher gepasst oder so. Jetzt hab ich es mal mit ntfsprogs probiert und da hab ich das so nicht (da kommt nur der Fehler, dass das device nicht mehr da ist -> Error und abbruch, nicht blind weitermachen). 

Deshalb würde ich einfach ntfsprogs bevorzugen.

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> Benutzt du die selbe Version von ntfsprogs?

 

ich habe die Stabile sys-fs/ntfsprogs-2.0.0 (also ohne -r1)

und die sys-apps/util-linux-2.13-r2  (Beinhaltet "mount")

----------

## TheCurse

Ok, danke, mit der Version der ntfsprogs funktioniert es auch  :Smile: 

----------

